# Paint schemes you crave



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

It's funny (as in 'strange') what a certain paint scheme will do to you...

The SP went through five different diesel schemes during the Transition Era, but only one is popular among manufacturers.
Don't get me wrong -- the Bloody Nose scheme is cool... but there were four others that were _awesome_.

I'm at the point where I'm now sucker-bait for the pre-'65 zebra stripe/silver nose look, or a Black Widow scheme.

I'm redoing a couple of diesels with paint and decals, but I'm a fuss-monger, and it's taking forever.

Acquaintances who are fans of other roads have the same issues, so I'm not exactly the Lone Ranger.

I'm way before the Speed Lettering era, so I don't have any of it, but there's tons of it being produced.

A while back I emailed the appropriate departments of several companies, and I got polite but opaque replies patting me on the head, and thanking me for my interest.

Oh well...
It bites to be eternally hopeful sometimes.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I like the silver zebra myself, and while we are on the subject it seems anything with wheels should have S F warbonnet according to the mfrs.
Probably one of the most varied, colorful and unrelated group of paint jobs was the mess of Lehigh Valley diesel schemes. Seems like there were about 8 or 9 different at the same time. I used to have a photo of a diesel service area with all those colors and varieties, it was unbelievable.
I used to paint and decal most everything, but its a challenge for me now. I mostly just stick with what I find. I would like to paint up a pair of EJ&E sharks though.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Pennsy Tuscan with pinstripes.

Lackawanna gray, yellow and maroon.

Delaware and Hudson gray and blue.

Lehigh Valley Cornell red.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

New Haven in Hunter Green and Gold.

And in general, more freight equipment in NH livery. Not just boxcars. While the New Haven is famous for its passenger trains, half of it's traffic was freight.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have not met a paint scheme I don't like. Soft spot for Black Widows. I love my Mopac
locos but they are pretty boring blue with some nose stripes.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> New Haven in Hunter Green and Gold.


Until my 30's I was a New Haven freak... (I was born and raised in the Meriden area).
But I had to divorce it -- there just didn't seem to be anything available that wasn't McGinnis, and I was never a fan of that genre.
But I still look for other NH schemes, especially the NYNH&H stuff.
And you're right -- the Hunter Green and Gold was outstanding.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

In 1983, the SP and Santa Fe tried to form a merger, which resulted in the "Kodachrome" paint scheme... a gaudy combination of SP scarlet and SF Yellow Bonnet, with a black roof.

It was an agonizing 3-year failure, (ended by the Federal Courts) but HO diesel models have been produced by at least three manufacturers, duplicating half a dozen different unit types.

But where's the Black Widow??!!


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Anything Chessie - with Chessie the cat.









or BNSF pumpkin


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> Until my 30's I was a New Haven freak... (I was born and raised in the Meriden area).
> But I had to divorce it -- there just didn't seem to be anything available that wasn't McGinnis, and I was never a fan of that genre.
> But I still look for other NH schemes, especially the NYNH&H stuff.
> And you're right -- the Hunter Green and Gold was outstanding.


For me, it's not that I don't LIKE the other paint schemes, just thst, as you point out, they're much more available.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I like the green and yellow of both the C&NW and Reading.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Say what you want...
The plain ol' Norfolk Southern Pony diesels give me goosebumps.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Nothing wrong with black diesels!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Even though I'm pure SP/Cotton Belt, every time I look for a diesel, and see one in that black pony motif, I'm tempted to buy it.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey Gramps, I grew up about 100 yards from the Reading mainline through town. There was also a small railyard and engine house. I saw them convert to the yellow/green scheme. I thought it was a neat look.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, I grew up (the jury's still out on that ) about a mile from the CPR transcontinental main line, and these were running on it....so I'm biased for that paint scheme!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Now this...
Puts lead in my pencil.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

DavefromMD said:


> Hey Gramps, I grew up about 100 yards from the Reading mainline through town. There was also a small railyard and engine house. I saw them convert to the yellow/green scheme. I thought it was a neat look.


I have not seen the prototype but I have seen Reading diesel models in black with a green stripe and yellow trim on the stripe. Is that the old version?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> Now this...
> Puts lead in my pencil.
> 
> View attachment 252153


Of all the liveries of the current Class 1 roads (not counting heritage units), NS is my favorite. I prefer the side logo with the stallion's head forming the leading edge of the "N", though.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I like the Bonita Grand Central myself.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Of all the liveries of the current Class 1 roads (not counting heritage units), NS is my favorite. I prefer the side logo with the stallion's head forming the leading edge of the "N", though.


The Norfolk Southern calls it the "Thoroughbred"...
He was introduced as "David" in 1982.
Since then he's been succeeded by "Citizen X" and "Topper".
The horse is featured in magazine and TV ads, and is kept in a somewhat secret location.

I'm always tempted to buy a model in this motif.
And I agree that the pony graphic in the N is the coolest.
It's called the "Thoroughbred logo".


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

The blue and yellow paint scheme of the alaska railroad sd70mac with flared radiators.

The orange, yellow, green,and black paint scheme of the bnsf.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

The blue and cream of the L&N :smokin:

http://i436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/jnj7707/3842_1242859656.jpg


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't have much rolling stock beyond the '50's and '60's, but I couldn't resist this.
Must be the NS logo that gets me.
These earlier cars ('82 to '84) still had SOU reporting marks.
I have yet to see the Thoroughbred logo on rolling stock... only on diesels.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Hre' a photo of a real one....

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=4283863


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> Hre' a photo of a real one....
> 
> http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=4283863


That's also a HEP car, used on the NS business train sometimes.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

First one I've ever seen.


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

Really like 3 different stripe schemes .... toothpaste, zebra, and tiger.

Always liked the _Canadian Pacific _written in script with beavers.

And, yes .... those black NS diesels sure are handsome.


----------



## KcW (Oct 31, 2016)

LateStarter said:


> Say what you want...
> The plain ol' Norfolk Southern Pony diesels give me goosebumps.


Funny, I was just thinking how I get stuck looking at the plain old black diesels when I read your post. Made me laugh.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Recently got a look at some NS Dash9's pulling a freight drag south.
What a sight!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I'll always be in love with the Southern Pacific...
But my 2nd choice would be the NS.
And it'd run lots of coal.
Lots and lots of coal.
Drags-R-us!!


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Soo Line red and white


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Paint schemes on prototype freight diesel engines*

It is excellent when you can post pictures of the paint schemes your talking about.
Better yet,maybe a link?
All in all, a very cool topic here at model train forums.
Over the years,
It would be nice to see how all these paint jobs have handled the weather.
:smilie_daumenpos:Thank you for the examples!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The '62 Great Northern scheme was striking...
Omaha orange and Pullman green.
(although in this photo it looks blue).


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Can't stop lovin' this paint scheme...


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Santa Fe's Warbonnet scheme is very classy...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> Can't stop lovin' this paint scheme...
> 
> View attachment 258689


Awesome shot!!

Do you know where it was taken? Looks a lot like Tyrone, PA, but I'm not certain.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Awesome shot!!
> 
> Do you know where it was taken? Looks a lot like Tyrone, PA, but I'm not certain.


No, sorry...
I Googled _"black and white locomotive paint schemes"_, and it came up.
Funny though, Pennsylvania was the first I thought of when I saw it.
There's an area in Scranton that looks a lot like it too.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Outside of GP38's and Dash-9's, I can't find many pics of Low Hood NS diesels.
Interesting.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yea, I forgot Santa Fe! The penultimate paint scheme!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> The '62 Great Northern scheme was striking...
> Omaha orange and Pullman green.
> (although in this photo it looks blue).
> 
> View attachment 258442


Great Northern had several paint schemes in the Omaha orange and Pullman green; here's another one, with gold strips between the orange and green:


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> Great Northern had several paint schemes in the Omaha orange and Pullman green; here's another one, with gold strips between the orange and green:


Great photo...
Much better than what I posted.
Kudos.


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

.
This small railroad's paint scheme really caught my eye at the Kato website ....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> No, sorry...
> I Googled _"black and white locomotive paint schemes"_, and it came up.
> Funny though, Pennsylvania was the first I thought of when I saw it.
> There's an area in Scranton that looks a lot like it too.


After a good search on Google Maps, I'm going to call it as Tyrone. 

Look for the old Pennsy RR station (now the Tyrone Area Historical Society) and the Amtrak station (an open area with no buildings). Just north of the main line & station, there is a wye track with two bridges over the Little Juniata river. Between the two legs of the wye is a footbridge. Rail has been removed from the eastern leg of the wye, although a refurbished N5 Cabin Car (caboose) still sits on the right of way behind the station.

The photo was taken of an NS freight heading off of the west leg of the wye and onto Nittany and Bald Eagle RR trackage (portions of which were used for filming the movie Unstoppable). The photographer stood on the overpass where the disused eastern leg of the wye crosses 9th St.

What do you think?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> After a good search on Google Maps, I'm going to call it as Tyrone...
> 
> What do you think?


What I think is... You're right!
Good call.
I based my observation on motorcycle trips north to Connecticut, passing through the Wilkes Barre/Scranton area (Rte 81?).
But the mountain in the background should've tipped me off.

PS -- I'm bound and determined to have at least one of those diesels in my livery. I'd especially be partial to a consist of them heading a coal drag. Or even mixed in with my SP fleet.
Hash tag "My rules".


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Norfolk Southern GP38-2's...
High and low hood, plus the _"Admiral"_ cab.
These are "Thoroughbred" versions -- the horse stenciled into the lettering.

For period modelers in the '70's.
Or if you're like me -- Hash-tag "Your rules".

Bachman offers these in "DCC Ready", available at online retailers for $65.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Neat photos but it made me wonder why as late as 2008 there were still high hood units. Many lines converted high hoods to low hoods for visibility/safety reasons. Many old GP-9's had received low hoods.:dunno:


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Gramps said:


> Neat photos but it made me wonder why as late as 2008 there were still high hood units. Many lines converted high hoods to low hoods for visibility/safety reasons. Many old GP-9's had received low hoods.:dunno:


Starting in 1972, 257 High-Hood GP38-2's were delivered to the _Southern Railroad_.
They were subsequently transferred in ownership to the Norfolk Southern, and numbered 5000–5256. *Most were eventually converted to Low-Hood*, (23 of which were rebuilt with the 'Admiral' Cab).

I don't have much info on *N&W* units, but I could try to dig it up.

One point of interest -- the caption under the High-Hood photo says _"Right side"_.
This would mean Long-Hood-Forward, (*for archaic safety reasons*) and specific differences in interior cab configuration.
I'm not sure _how many_ of these High-Hoods were equipped for Long-Hood-Forward operation. I've seen photos of both, mixed-and-matched in consists.
I'll go out on a limb, and say the lead unit is probably always a Low-Hood.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

PRR Brunswick Green, and NYC Lightning Bolt are very eye catching.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Lettering schemes you crave*

The SP went through three major lettering designs...
• Roman style lettering.
• Gothic lettering.
• 'Speed' lettering.

My favorite has always been the *Gothic* style.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

JimL said:


> .
> This small railroad's paint scheme really caught my eye at the Kato website ....
> 
> View attachment 258801


I'll have to admit, I do think this scheme is nice. My mother is a fan of the Norfolk Southern horse on black.

My favorite schemes come from across the pond though. As a big fan of steam, I do like the German Black and Red, especially the Rheingold Express with those beautiful coaches behind. I also like the UK early BR blue and the Flying Scotsman Apple Green. I do love blue locos, and there is a German blue locomotive too!


----------



## Stretch (Aug 10, 2016)

Every time I see pictures of the Milwaukee Road engines in this grey/orange scheme I have to stare for a few seconds...


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

An ERIE built, how can you not love that! Incredible!


----------



## Stretch (Aug 10, 2016)

Right?! One of these days I'm going to track down an HO Erie built and make the model above.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

It's just my opinion but unless that's a poor photo, that is one of the worst schemes I have ever seen. The plain Milwaukee Road was much better.


----------



## Stretch (Aug 10, 2016)

It's a very loud scheme. I like bold/colourful stuff so maybe that's where my appreciation comes from. How about this F-unit?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Stretch said:


> It's a very loud scheme. I like bold/colourful stuff so maybe that's where my appreciation comes from. How about this F-unit?


That looks good. In the previous photo the grey looks purple. Thanks for posting


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Stretch said:


> Every time I see pictures of the Milwaukee Road engines in this grey/orange scheme I have to stare for a few seconds...


The more color, the better! And that chromed nameplate on the front....wow. Looks like futuristic 50's auto styling.

A few folks have mentioned the black NS scheme as a favorite, but I can't say it does much for me. Probably the best of the current schemes, I'll give it that.:dunno:


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

JNXT 7707 said:


> The more color, the better!


Sounds like you would've _loved_ the SP Daylight and Kodachrome schemes.
They never grabbed me though. Call me crazy.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

JNXT 7707 said:


> Looks like futuristic 50's auto styling.


Actually, the Ford and Studebaker noses were used as models for Alco and EMD design drawing boards in the '50's.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

JNXT 7707 said:


> A few folks have mentioned the black NS scheme as a favorite...


Yeah, after the SP Black Widow, the NS 'Thoroughbred' is my all-time favorite.
Something about a black background that grabs me I guess.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> Sounds like you would've _loved_ the SP Daylight and Kodachrome schemes.
> They never grabbed me though. Call me crazy.


You know L.S. that's interesting, because those schemes aren't my favorite of the 'colorful' schemes either! Can't really put my finger on why that is either. I DO like the Black Widow!


----------

